# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  Помогите переделать кнопку для запуска трейнера к игре.

## asers1111

Добрый день.Есть игра the Hunter Call of the Wild.Играть без трейнера не возможно.Есть 2 трейнера,только настроены на одну и ту же пусковую кнопку.При запуске второго,отключается первый.Функции же мне нужны из обоих.Возможно ли переписать второй трейнер ,чтоб было другое пусковое слово?До самих создателей этих программ не достучаться никак.

----------


## avatar3875

попробуйте перезагрузить виндоус )))

----------

